

Interested in launching DeliveryRunners.com in your area? - sharemywin

I have the domain deliveryrunners.com. any one interested in running a delivery business in your area?
======
slosh
Are you going to be running a delivery service in your area?

~~~
sharemywin
A friend of mine that owns a pizza shop is going to work on part of the city.
I'm probably going to focus on the development and the app.

------
sharemywin
I'm going create the website and a phone app for it.

